# SWT - Trennlinie



## Beni (11. Jun 2008)

Ich versuche gerade eine Trennlinie in SWT zu bauen. Allerdings ist "new Label( parent, SWT.SEPARATOR )" nicht das richtige, denn ich brauche eine feinere Trennlinie. Eher etwas wie der Border den viele SWT-Widgets haben.

Hier ein Bild damit ihr wisst was ich meine: Auf der rechten Seite hat es zwischen Tree und Toolbar eine Trennlinie, auf der linken Seite fehlt sie.







Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich diese Trennlinie kriege?


----------



## Ikaragua (11. Jun 2008)

Ist ein JSeparator mit Höhe von einem Pixel wirklich nicht ausreichend?


```
jSeparatorTrennlinie.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(500,1));
```


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

Meinst du vielleicht:

```
new Tree(parent, SWT.BORDER)
```
?


----------



## Beni (11. Jun 2008)

@Ikaragua
SWT, nicht Swing :bae:

@Wildcard
Jein, das loest zwar das erste Problem, aber die anderen 3 Seiten haben dann ja auch den Border - und die sehen wirklich doof aus mit Border (es sind dann zuviele Linien ineinander verschachtelt).


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2008)

SWT bietet erstmal nur das BORDER Bit. Wenn das nicht reicht musst du entweder
1. den Strich selbst zeichnen
2. eine leeres Composite mit Border Bit einfügen
3. Du findest irgendein JFace Widget das ich nicht kenne und das du mir dann im Anschluss verraten wirst  :wink:


----------



## Beni (12. Jun 2008)

Werde es wohl selber zeichnen.


----------

